

On Gruber, Apple Watch, and Fanboyisms - javipas
https://medium.com/p/on-gruber-apple-watch-and-fanboyisms-20daddaebaa0

======
Tomte
This is basically "I disagree with him, and wish he'd tone down his opinion
piece. His lack of hedging words makes his article too powerful, and I wish I
had the same effect on my audience".

That's neither insightful, nor contributing anything to the Apple Watch debate
itself. It's just meta-attacking.

Aside: "You should read back your articles before publishing them, Mr. Gruber"
certainly applies to the author, as well. I know he's not a native speaker,
but a quick spelling check is easily done by software.

~~~
javipas
I don't see this as a meta-attack, and imho it is interesting to point out
contradictions in anyone's opinions (including mine, of course). I think
Gruber makes some valid points on several ocassions, but the post is both my
view of his opinion (which is also an opinion itself), and my view of the
Apple Watch.

Fair point on the spell check. Just did it now, I hope it is a little bit
better written now. I try to do my best, but you hit a nerve there ;) Thanks!

------
ZeroGravitas
Is building Veblen goods for tasteless oligarchs really "fashion"? He's right
that it's certainly not "tech".

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veblen_good](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veblen_good)

~~~
javipas
He says it's not tech, and then he calls it a computer. That makes no sense to
me. Of course it's a Veblen good, something Ben Thompson has discussed in
Stratechery...

[http://stratechery.com/2014/apple-watch-asking-
saying/](http://stratechery.com/2014/apple-watch-asking-saying/)

~~~
zimpenfish
I think conflating "tech" and "computer" isn't necessarily true these days. My
Garmin watch has a very sophisticated computer inside but I'd not count that
as "tech" particularly. Similarly my printer, scanner, TV, etc.

